# No Nike's for LA on Tenerife...



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Gearwatch... Armstrong doesn't appear to be wearing his Nike's (or even his prototype Nike's he mentioned on twitter). 

It looks like he was wearing Rocket7's. (...just like DaveZ does by the way)
;-)


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the fact that he's rolling on some (what I think are) Bonty Race X Lite's. Just your run of the mill entry level Bonty wheelset; sure works for training, even for LA!

All about the legs man, all about the legs.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's a sweet mullet in the background.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

I suspect that he wanted to make some changes to hils old Nike shoes so Rocket 7 was contracted to make some iterations for him to try. Word is that Nike has his old molds and I bet we will see him in a handmade Nike by the time the racing season starts.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

his seat's too high.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

who took the pics!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I thought Nike was getting out of the cycling business...

Since Lance is still a Nike sponsored athlete, don't be surprised to see those Rocket 7's with a swoosh on them come racing season... It won't be the first time that Nike re-branded a product for their athletes


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> his seat's too high.



You think that you know better than Lance Armstrong whether or not his seat is too high?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

quickfeet18 said:


> You think that you know better than Lance Armstrong whether or not his seat is too high?


me thinks humor is lost on the internet...It was a joke


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, leave the normals alone!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

He will be in a Nike shoe and no those aren't them on his feet.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure Lance would use the Livestrong Edition of his shoes (like those 10/2 series) or a Lance version of the Poggio.

Whatever it is, it'll be nike in due time for sure.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

DM.Aelis said:


> I love the fact that he's rolling on some (what I think are) Bonty Race X Lite's. Just your run of the mill entry level Bonty wheelset; sure works for training, even for LA!
> 
> All about the legs man, all about the legs.


Those are the Bonty Classics, 36 hole training wheels.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> I'm sure Lance would use the Livestrong Edition of his shoes (like those 10/2 series) or a Lance version of the Poggio.
> 
> Whatever it is, it'll be nike in due time for sure.


He needs more swooshes on his body (joke). I talked to him about the shoes in the pic above and he told me they were just shoes until the replacements came.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> He needs more swooshes on his body (joke). I talked to him about the shoes in the pic above and he told me they were just shoes until the replacements came.


I figured as much.

Although, I wonder why he doesn't just use one of his many other Nike pairs he has. :idea:


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

best looking trek i've seen yet.

LA shuts up the spacers police.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

He needs to get rid of some of those spacers.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe you don't need $400 cycling shoes after all.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

well i thought the global financial crisis was bad

then i click on here and lance is not wearing nike shoes

this could be the darkest day in the history of mankind


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Are we sure that Nike is still in the cycling business? My LBS was liquidating its entire Nike stock in October, and that's the explanation I got from the salesperson told me. I scored me a pair of shoes for $40 CDN (about $30 US.)


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Hagakure said:


> Maybe you don't need $400 cycling shoes after all.


Rocket 7s are like $600 (retail).

Nike is out of the cycling business but since Lance is a sponsored athlete, they want him in their shoes (even though it is highly unlikely that they intend to re-enter the market).


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep,

Cavendish, TD and others are still in Nike shoes...


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the semi-official word is that Nike is out of the recreational buisness, but still producing for it's sponsored pros. Or something like that.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

coop said:


> I think the semi-official word is that Nike is out of the recreational buisness, but still producing for it's sponsored pros. Or something like that.


Actually, in the past Nike has farmed out their cycling-shoe manufacturing to Italy's DMC--including those made for Armstrong. Despite Nike having molds of LA's feet, one can assume that Armstrong's shoes will not be made in Oregon (or in China). And by the looks of things, perhaps Rocket 7 will be the new Nike 'client' for LA?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

cyclelogic72 said:


> Actually, in the past Nike has farmed out their cycling-shoe manufacturing to Italy's DMC--including those made for Armstrong. Despite Nike having molds of LA's feet, one can assume that Armstrong's shoes will not be made in Oregon (or in China). And by the looks of things, perhaps Rocket 7 will be the new Nike 'client' for LA?


You mean DMT and that was only the Italian made Nike cycling shoes (Lance, Hautacam, Poggio, and a couple high end mtb shoes). The later runs which included a more curved sole and also the silver carbon soles (incluing the Lance shoe) were done in China on a different sole than DMT. I don't believe that DMT still manufactures in Italy either (but I could be wrong).

For the record Rocket 7 shoes are freaking but uggly and cheap looking to boot. A friend ordered a pair a couple of years ago, he was very underwhelmed by their quality.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr. Scary said:


> You mean DMT and that was only the Italian made Nike cycling shoes (Lance, Hautacam, Poggio, and a couple high end mtb shoes). The later runs which included a more curved sole and also the silver carbon soles (incluing the Lance shoe) were done in China on a different sole than DMT. I don't believe that DMT still manufactures in Italy either (but I could be wrong).
> 
> For the record Rocket 7 shoes are freaking but uggly and cheap looking to boot. A friend ordered a pair a couple of years ago, he was very underwhelmed by their quality.


Oops, thanks Mr. Scary, (typo). But surely Rocket 7s are not near as ugly as these, also worn by a few pros: 

http://www.d2shoe.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=53


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

cyclelogic72 said:


> Oops, thanks Mr. Scary, (typo). But surely Rocket 7s are not near as ugly as these, also worn by a few pros:
> 
> http://www.d2shoe.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=53


The D2 materials are die cut, the Rocket 7 literally look like some hack is taking a dull knife to cut the templates from the roll of cloth, etc. It's bad. I'd use D2 shoes, I wouldn't touch Rocket 7 shoes based on aesthetics alone.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

Mr. Scary said:


> Rocket 7s are like $600 (retail).


But they're ugly as bat crap!!!!! IMHO....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the Rocket 7's, but I do like the looks of some of the D2's.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the fact that Lance is riding all Sram with Shimano pedals.  I wonder if that will continue when the 09 season starts? I know Sram doesn't offer pedals, but I would figure they will want lance on something other than their biggest competitor.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

It's a Friday night, and I'm reading a thread on the internet about Lance Armstrong not wearing Nike cycling shoes. 

Where did things go wrong?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

spinwax said:


> I like the fact that Lance is riding all Sram with Shimano pedals.  I wonder if that will continue when the 09 season starts? I know Sram doesn't offer pedals, but I would figure they will want lance on something other than their biggest competitor.


He tried some other pedals and went back, he has been trying some new saddles as well. He also rode in the first version of the new shoes Nike is designing for him the other day.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

jukebox said:


> Those are the Bonty Classics, 36 hole training wheels.


Good eye! I stand corrected.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> He tried some other pedals and went back, he has been trying some new saddles as well. He also rode in the first version of the new shoes Nike is designing for him the other day.


I've been riding the Hautacams for a while and need a couple of new pairs. I got the last pair from Europe last year and they were stuck in customs for months. Damn, I thought something good was going to come out of this comeback. 

DMT made Nike shoes?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

coop said:


> I think the semi-official word is that Nike is out of the recreational buisness, but still producing for it's sponsored pros. Or something like that.



I believe that you are correct. I saw a few pro riders sporting Nikes (or at least shoes with the Nike swoosh) last year. However, you can't get them in stores unless it's a closeout.

Howver, I did hear a rumor that that Nike is considering getting back in the bike biz.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Nike will probably make several one offs for him. One of my favourite shoes were the Poggios made by DMT.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nike probably figured out that they can't enter any sports foot apparal business and come out on top. I thought they learned their mistake from the '90s when they tried to take over the hockey business. I remembered seeing Sergei Federov come out skating in some fancy hockey skates during the '96 All-Star game. There was tremedous buzz wondering what those were. Some it became mass produced but found very little buyers. They probably lost more on advertising than their overall sale intake.


----------



## Pokerface (Mar 20, 2008)

*Can anyone who knows Trek bikes comment?*

It looks like Lance's bike is the "performance fit" with the taller headtube - while the Astana riders have their Pro fit frames. Anyone have any info on what frame he's got and whether he'll be riding the stock Pro fit when he switches to the Astana colors?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Pokerface said:


> It looks like Lance's bike is the "performance fit" with the taller headtube - while the Astana riders have their Pro fit frames. Anyone have any info on what frame he's got and whether he'll be riding the stock Pro fit when he switches to the Astana colors?


Bike is a 58cm pro fit, I have personally handled that bike a few times and I also personally ride a 58 pro fit.


----------



## Pokerface (Mar 20, 2008)

*I may have to rethink my frame!*

I'm 6 feet tall and ride the 56cm frame. If Lance (who is shorter) is riding a 58 I may have to rethink my choice! And I thought the 56 seemed big!


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Pokerface said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and ride the 56cm frame. If Lance (who is shorter) is riding a 58 I may have to rethink my choice! And I thought the 56 seemed big!


I am curious how that 58 cm came to be measured (c-c, c-t, c-level?). It does not quite seem like a 58 cm frame to me but I guess it could just be. LA is about 5 cm taller than I; if that all went into the legs then it makes sense because mine is a 53 cm frame (level top tube, centre to top).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Pokerface said:


> I'm 6 feet tall and ride the 56cm frame. If Lance (who is shorter) is riding a 58 I may have to rethink my choice! And I thought the 56 seemed big!


Depends on your proportions- are you "all leg", balanced, or "all arms and torso" (that's me). I am a hair over 6' myself, but with long arms and torso, so I ride a 58cm with a 130mm stem. Basically I was built for compact frames with long TT's.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Susan Walker said:


> I am curious how that 58 cm came to be measured (c-c, c-t, c-level?). It does not quite seem like a 58 cm frame to me but I guess it could just be. LA is about 5 cm taller than I; if that all went into the legs then it makes sense because mine is a 53 cm frame (level top tube, centre to top).


IMO they size a bit small. I can ride a 56 and do in most bikes, some brands I even fit a 55 but prefer a 58 in the Madone. The 56 Madone with a 12 stem still results in a bike that feels a little scrunched and one that sometimes would have my kneecaps brushing the back of the handlebars when I stood up and hit the gas on a hill. Most of all, at high speed the 58 just feels more balanced for me, I run it with an 11 stem. I think on the overall fit flexibility helps me on the bigger size and I can touch the ground easily, even when I just wake up and haven't stretched. 

I am a little taller than LA, our seat height is similar, he runs a about 10 mm longer in the cockpit though and 175 cranks.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah nike still makes the leader jerseys for le tour, and alot of the pros are riding there shoes. and you can still get livestrong bibs and jerseys and arm warmers on there site.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

nicks2192 said:


> yeah nike still makes the leader jerseys for le tour, and alot of the pros are riding there shoes. and you can still get livestrong bibs and jerseys and arm warmers on there site.


Lance is now in Nike shoes, there will be more tweaks and revisions, he already on version 2. They are still one-off's and they looked like one-off custom shoes, but nothing like what we have seen from them before. The ones I saw him in this morning were the same or identical to the ones in the the link below (scroll to bottom pics) 


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/photos/2009/01/018819.html


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

nicks2192 said:


> yeah nike still makes the leader jerseys for le tour, and alot of the pros are riding there shoes. and you can still get livestrong bibs and jerseys and arm warmers on there site.


Where on their site are you looking to find these bibs and jerseys and arm warmers? I even "Live Chat"-ted with them the other day, and the person who helped me told me that they were out of the cycling business. He/She said that they have clearanced out all of the clothing they had, and aren't going to be in the bike business anymore.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

LiveStrong cycling apparel is only available from the livestrong.org website as far as I know.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You know what I love? Lance could have any shoes he wants and it custom Nikes are plane old leather with three velcro straps. Non of this fancy Boa closure ratcheting mumbo jumbo, just velcro.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Giordana makes the Nike stuff for Livestrong


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

jukebox said:


> Giordana makes the Nike stuff for Livestrong


In China?? Don't think so. De Marchi made the first run which I have. Next drop was Chinese made and less substantial but the price stayed the same!


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Lets get one thing straight...

Nike doesn't manufacture anything. They design and market. Manufacturing is farmed out to someone else. 

When Nike said they were getting out of the cycling business. They didn't mean that they were closing up shops. They just meant that they were going to stop marketing cycling stuff.

Now if Nike wants to make some jerseys, all they have to do is come up with a design and have their chosen manufacturer sublimate in onto a jersey. And such is the case with the Livestrong jerseys. 

It appears to me that Nike was banking on Armstrong to have the same effect on cycling that Tiger Woods has had on golf, and it just hasn't worked out like that.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

LA probably would not have survived under Earl's regime.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> You know what I love? Lance could have any shoes he wants and it custom Nikes are plane old leather with three velcro straps. Non of this fancy Boa closure ratcheting mumbo jumbo, just velcro.


The Hautacams have a ratcheting top strap. Those shoes are great. I was hoping something good was going to come out of this comeback.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

lance isnt on rocket 7s anymore, but i cant tell what his new kicks are? some prototype nikes prolly


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

AidanM said:


> lance isnt on rocket 7s anymore, but i cant tell what his new kicks are? some prototype nikes prolly


Nike. Shoe designers are a couple of guys named Kendall and Greg, I'm not sure about Greg, but Kendall has worked with Lance for years.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*yep*



coop said:


> I think the semi-official word is that Nike is out of the recreational buisness, but still producing for it's sponsored pros. Or something like that.


Levi was wearing brand new nikes


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

Levi had on some plain white Nikes with just a small swoosh toward the back...at least that's what I think I saw.


----------



## stuart_23 (Mar 1, 2009)

When are they commercially available! want some! the flamed sole is awesome!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

stuart_23 said:


> When are they commercially available! want some! the flamed sole is awesome!


Nike doesn't make stuff for sale anymore with regards to cycling from what I know.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

If you follow Lance on twitter, you'd know that Nike took molds of his feet a few months ago, and that they're making custom, one-off shoes for several pro tour riders. 

Nike has a long history of making custom gear for pro sports, so even though they don't make retail cycling gear any more (This is a well established fact), it shouldn't be surprising that they are making Lance a pair of kicks. 

He even has a couple pairs of Nike Livestrong high tops that are entirely custom for when he's out of the saddle.


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

LA is rolling with a Cronograph watch?!?! I can't stand watches when I ride. 

i'd be pissed if I was his teammate, and i only had an Alu stem. The carbon bontrager stem isn't that expensive.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

its actually a Suunto Core, I have a similar model and its a very nice watch. 
http://www.suunto.com/suunto/Worlds/outdoor/main/Product.jsp?CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt_id=10134198673986852&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302757929&bmUID=1197808651351

also LA is probably just got a fully pimped bike from trek cause well he is LA, its looks good when he rides a carbon stem because then people say "oh I want a carbon stem cause LA has one" its all about marketing. most full on race bikes will have all alum stem and bars because in the even of a crash it will just bend and not snap.


----------



## stuart_23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing Suunto about Lance's watch. It's Nike. He's sponsored by Nike. He has no association with Suunto save the speed sensor that goes with his wireless SRM. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...a09/california094/bettiniphoto_0034138_1_full


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

in the photo you linked that might be a nike watch, however in the photo on the first post, 4th down that IS a suunto watch. notice the black rubber band and not the all metal one in the photo you linked, also the 3 buttons on the top and 2 on the bottom. its the watch i posted, if you can find a nike watch that remotely looks like that one ill take back my statement. the watch he has on has an altimeter among other things in it and altitude would be something that LA might want to know while training. plus the suunto speed sensor could have turned him on to the brand and he saw the watch and said cool i want one.


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

I´d say on the first page it is this Nike watch:
http://www.milnejewelry.com/Nike_Watch/watch001.html


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well crap now im eating my words, your right. damn


----------



## stuart_23 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Concor light*

According to Lance's latest twitter pix, he's back on a concor light saddle...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

danielc said:


> Nike will probably make several one offs for him. One of my favourite shoes were the Poggios made by DMT.


I love the Poggios and the Lance shoes.

Totally dig the design of the ones he's wearing now of course!! They look a little like Rocket 7s to me. 

Teoteoteo, are they moulded after those Rocket 7s?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Justridinalong said:


> LA is rolling with a Cronograph watch?!?! I can't stand watches when I ride.
> 
> i'd be pissed if I was his teammate, and i only had an Alu stem. The carbon bontrager stem isn't that expensive.


Dude, the riders are free to use whatever componentry in Astana's arsenal. That's just personal choice by some to use the aluminum stem etc.


----------

